# Columbia, SC - future hub?



## Jack Kittle (Apr 4, 2022)

new service - Dallas, Shreveport, Jackson, Meridian, Birmingham, Atlanta, Augusta, Columbia. Through cars to New York and Florida on the Silver Star.


----------



## Anthony V (Apr 4, 2022)

Jack Kittle said:


> new service - Dallas, Shreveport, Jackson, Meridian, Birmingham, Atlanta, Augusta, Columbia. Through cars to New York and Florida on the Silver Star.


This route could replace the Crescent between Meridian and Atlanta, with the latter train being rerouted onto its original route via Auburn-Opelika, Montgomery, and Mobile, AL. A new state-supported train would be started between New Orleans and Meridian, MS, preserving service on that part of the Crescent route and connecting with trains at both ends of the route. This would make it easier for both the Crescent and your proposed train to serve a downtown Atlanta station, the same would be true for the Chicago-Atlanta-Florida train everyone wants. If you think the idea for a downtown Atlanta station is permanently dead due to the pending redevelopment of the Gulch, I have to tell you, as part of the development agreement for the project, the builder redeveloping the Gulch in Atlanta is required to leave space for a future train station underneath the development, keeping the door open for a downtown Atlanta station despite the pending redevelopment of the Gulch.


----------



## TheVig (Jun 16, 2022)

I would like to see Charlotte to Columbia, from there to Charleston, Savannah, and Atlanta. 

There’s always hope. Lol.


----------

